# Camp Chef ash amount after 1st cook...



## outlawsx6 (Apr 2, 2018)

1st time using my new 24SE, surprised at how much ash and dust was all over and how little was in the ash cup. Had less than 1/16" in the cup and enough everywhere else to fill it at least an inch. Disappointed at the amount of soot along the top also, coming from the smoke leak along the top of the door. Read that was normal. Very impressed with the butt roast, tender and flavorful. Used Lumberjack pellets, competition blend, guess around 10 lbs. Don't understand the convenient removable ash cup if this is normal. Is this normal?


----------



## outlawsx6 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## airman (Apr 3, 2018)

My Wood Wind does the same thing.


----------



## markh024 (Apr 3, 2018)

Its normal. I was concerned just like you when I first got mine.  About every 3 smokes I will clean it out and as your grill gets seasoned it will stick to the grill better but not to the point of needing to scrape it off.   The heat deflector under the grate will stop most of it from surfacing up to the cooking area.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2018)

airman said:


> My Wood Wind does the same thing.



So does mine.  I think it is unavoidable because of the convection fan blowing the heat around.

I wonder if we put a small mesh screen over the burn cup if it would stop blowing the ash all over the bottom of the grill?


----------



## bregent (Apr 4, 2018)

outlawsx6 said:


> Don't understand the convenient removable ash cup if this is normal. Is this normal?



It is normal, and you're right - the ash dump feature does not really add much value, as you need to clean out the bottom of the pit about as often as you would need to clean out the burn pot. Lumberjack is mostly what I use, but because they don't debark their wood, they leave more ash behind. If it really bugs you, try a different pellet.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 9, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> So does mine.  I think it is unavoidable because of the convection fan blowing the heat around.
> 
> I wonder if we put a small mesh screen over the burn cup if it would stop blowing the ash all over the bottom of the grill?



Has anyone tried to cover the burn chamber with a small mesh screen?

If not,  perhaps I will give it a try on my next venture.

John


----------



## markh024 (Apr 9, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Has anyone tried to cover the burn chamber with a small mesh screen?
> 
> If not,  perhaps I will give it a try on my next venture.
> 
> John


Have not, but I would question if all that ash did retain in the cup would it possibly choke out the fire in a longer smoke after build up?  Keep us informed if you have a try at it.


----------



## jbottorff (Apr 9, 2018)

markh024 said:


> Have not, but I would question if all that ash did retain in the cup would it possibly choke out the fire in a longer smoke after build up?  Keep us informed if you have a try at it.



Upon reading the initial post, I had this same concern...but as I'm not a Camp Chef owner nor that familiar with the design of their product, didn't chime in.

If you do decide to try it, just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 9, 2018)

Once your pit gets more use the ash will eventually stick to the smoker surfaces rather than blow around. 

Cook some bacon if you want to speed up the process. 

It’s more important to keep the fire pot clean than the surrounding areas. The ash in the barrel will actually help with heat retention.


----------



## bregent (Apr 9, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Has anyone tried to cover the burn chamber with a small mesh screen?
> 
> If not,  perhaps I will give it a try on my next venture.
> 
> John



I can't imagine it would work. Have you looked at the burn pot when there is a fire raging in there? A screen fine enough to trap ash would choke air flow. And the intense heat would probably burn through the screen in the first cook. But, if you're willing to try I'd be interested in the results.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 9, 2018)

bregent said:


> I can't imagine it would work. Have you looked at the burn pot when there is a fire raging in there? A screen fine enough to trap ash would choke air flow. And the intense heat would probably burn through the screen in the first cook. But, if you're willing to try I'd be interested in the results.



I have been giving it more thought and I have to concur with you.  Small meshed screen would probably burn up is seconds.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2018)

I think if you used a screen the ash would eventually clog the screen thus restricting air flow. I know in my pellet home heating stove I get ash all over chamber. Allot of it drops into the ash container, but allot of it settles on the brick, glass, and anything else in the chamber it can cling to. I know a home heating pellet stove is different then a pellet stove, but the basic principles are similar.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Apr 28, 2018)

Season the inside of your grill by wiping down everything inside with light coat veg. oil or you can mist it with cooking spray then wipe off the excess. Then run it at the highest temp you can get it for 30 minutes to an hour, longer is better but it's a waste of pellets. The seasoning will also help keep your rig from rusting as well it will help catch the airborne ash. The next time you smoke something make sure to spritz it well with apple juice or soda pop, a fine mist of sticky stuff  inside your rig really helps to catch airborne ash as well.
Another thing you can do is before your next smoke lift the grates and place couple stainless steel food prep bins full of boiling water under your drip pan to catch a lot of the airborne ash.
( One at each end of the smoke box really helps).
The added moisture in the smoke box is awesome as well and it will really make the smoke ring on your meat pop.
Good luck.
Dan


----------

